# Blue Dragon the last few weeks



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

So we headed out on our annual memorial day weekend trip for the owner and friends but suddenly less than an hr into the trip the port engine dropped off the sync and oil pressure dropped like a rock then the low pressure shutoff tripped the engine off line. After I jumped off the flybridge intoo the engine room and saw all my oil in the bilge . We turned it around and made it in by 7 am , after a few phone calls we washed her down an decided that the mech wasn't going to have parts till tues so we gathered the wife and kid up and ran down to the OBx and Capy Jay's neck of the woods to get in on some of the Mahi fishing that has been going off. My buddy and his familey had a beach house and needed a mate for the pit so that was all I needed were were there with a quickness. On sun we cleared HI inlet and put the bow into the waves @ 17 kts for around 18 or 20 nm then pulled back the sticks and let baits fly after the 6th bait cleared the wash all hell breaks loose and the mahi commenced to educate these northern Va boys on cockpit dancing. 19 mahi and 1 hr later we headed out to look for a hoo but never found him so we called it an early day and headed back around noon. The second day we went to OI looking for a shot at a tuna but never found them so we settled in on the fantastic Mahi fishing once again then went and put a few tilefish in the box and made 32kts all the way back. 

Now i'm here back in Va just in time for the fishing to bust wide open we got reds to 50 lbs crusing like mullet on the surface, cobia eating eels like spagettii, the spades are thick and BIG with the average being 7lbs and the biggest upwards of 14lbs. ........Now the best news YELLOWFIN TUNA OFF VA!!!!!!!! the boats cleaned up the last few days in the canyons and hopefully is just a taste to come. 

Ya'll hold on it looks like it is going to be a wild ride this year

Capt. Mike Beane


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

Boats just came back 4th day in a row all boats that went offshore limited out on yellowfins plus releasing more.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Pretty werk Mike. How big of a crew is your boat licensed for?


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

Were lic for 6, which is nice on the 43 15 ft beam, roomy cabin with double carpet for sound deading and all the comforts of home.

We actually have a walk on for tues but are having trouble filling it so we might not make it to the yellowfin grounds tomorrow, if anyone is intersted give me a call

(757) 373-2338


----------

